# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Laos >  News aus Laos

## schiene

*Flugzeug in Laos abgestürzt - 44 Todesopfer*
Beim Absturz eines Verkehrsflugzeugs sind in Laos 44 Menschen ums Leben
gekommen. 
Das berichtete das Außenministerium des benachbarten Thailand.
Die Maschine sei auf einem Inlandsflug von der Haupstadt Vientiane in den
Süden des Landes abgestürzt. 
Dabei seien alle 39 Passagiere sowie die fünf Mitglieder der Flugzeug-Besatzung ums Leben gekommen. 
Der französische Außenminister Laurent Fabius teilte mit, unter den Toten seien mindestens sieben französische Staatsbürger.

----------


## Thailux

*Geschäft mit dem Kasino und sein abruptes Ende*

Es ist wie in »High Noon«. Strahlende Sonne, die Straßen still und menschenleer. Doch statt eines Cowboys kommt ein schwarzer Porsche um einen Häuserblock und hält vor dem Kasino. Die Häuser sind auch nicht aus Holz und nicht auf zwei Etagen beschränkt. Den Eingang zur Spielhalle flankieren marmorne Löwen. Solide Hochhäuser stehen im Karree, Palmen säumen die Straßen, deren Schilder dreisprachig beschriftet sind – chinesisch, laotisch, englisch. Luang Namtha Road steht da zu lesen.

 Luang Namtha ist die Hauptstadt der Provinz, zu der dieser bizarre Ort gehört. Er nennt sich Boten und liegt auf laotischer Seite direkt an der Grenze zur Volksrepublik China, keinen Steinwurf entfernt vom pompösen Eingangstor nach Laos, das von einer Nachbildung des Vientianer That Luang, des nationalen Symbols des Landes, gekrönt wird. Es ist wohl die modernste Stadt von Laos. Oder war. Denn der Ort ist weitgehend menschenleer.

Boten war einst gefeiert worden als Zeichen des Wirtschaftsbooms, als die laotische Führung dem chinesischen Vorbild folgend mit Wirtschaftssonderzonen den großen Reibach machen wollte. Auch die chinesischen Investoren hatten das schnelle Geld im Blick, als sie sich für ein Geschäft entschieden, das in beiden Volksrepubliken per Gesetz verboten ist: Glücksspiel. Schon 2003 hatten sich chinesische Investoren insgesamt 21 Quadratkilometer gesichert. Die komplette Glückseligkeit in der »modernsten internationalen Stadt von Laos« (Werbebroschüre der ursprünglichen Investoren) mit Golfplatz, Konferenzzentrum und eigenem Flugplatz. Doch nicht lange nach Eröffnung des Kasinos machten die ersten Gerüchte die Runde. Von Wucherkrediten war die Rede, von Selbstmord, Erpressung, Mord, Folter, Menschenhandel, Prostitution, kurz von nahezu allem, was man mit zwielichtigem Geschäft in Verbindung bringen kann. 2009, chinesische Investoren hatten inzwischen in der Nachbarprovinz Bokeo eine zweite Kasinostadt erbaut, erließ schließlich die laotische Regierung eigens ein Gesetz zum Management solch spezieller Sonderzonen. Offenbar hatten die Pächter bis dahin völlig freie Hand im fremden Land.


*Dies sind nur Auschnitte den ganzen Artikel gibt es hier*
http://www.jungewelt.de/2013/12-12/002.php

----------


## Thailux

*Auch dies ein sehr interessanter Artikel wobei ich persönlich auch den gelobten Fixpreis von Fairtrade als lächerlich empfinde...
Aber lest selbst.........*

Fair produzierter Kaffee aus Laos findet auch den Weg nach Europa. Bauern kämpfen dennoch mit niedrigen Marktpreisen und der Unsicherheit, Felder in einem kommunistischen Land zu bewirtschaften. Denn an Landkonzessionen sind auch Konzerne interessiert.

Dem Staat gehört offiziell alles


Denn in Laos gehört offiziell alles dem Staat. Nur langsam werden eingetragene Landkonzessionen mit Rechtssicherheit vergeben. Kleinen Bauernfamilien fehlen aber oft das Wissen und das Geld, ihr seit Jahrzehnten bewirtschaftetes Land von der Regierung kaufen zu können.

Die Dorfbewohnerin, die ihren Namen aus Angst vor Repressionen keinesfalls in der Zeitung lesen möchte, hat viele Jahre in Frankreich gelebt – dem Land, das als Kolonialmacht den Kaffee Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts nach Laos gebracht hatte. Sie ist in ihr Geburtsland zurückgekehrt, um ihrer Familie, die sie bisher mit Geldsendungen unterstützt hat, beim Kaffee-Anbau zu helfen.
Finanzielle Sicherheit


Fairtrade gibt den Bauern im Gegenzug finanzielle Sicherheit. Vor allem jetzt, da die Kaffeepreise am Weltmarkt abgestürzt sind. Seit Beginn des Jahres hat der durchschnittliche Kaffeepreis um etwa ein Viertel nachgegeben.

Lokale Mittelsmänner, die als Schaltstelle zwischen Bauern und Konzernen selbst mitschneiden wollen, bezahlen aktuell in der Erntezeit in Laos pro Kilo Kaffee-Kirschen nur zwischen 2000 und 2500 Lao Kip (etwa 0,20 Euro). Für ein Kilogramm Rohkaffee vor der Röstung braucht es etwa sechs Kilogramm Kirschen. 

Fairtrade garantiert den Mindestpreis von 2500 Kip, der sofort gezahlt wird. "Läuft der Export, können wir den Bauern nach Ende des Budgetjahres insgesamt 4000 Kip zahlen" .......................

*Dies sind nur Auschnitte den ganzen Artikel gibt es hier......*

http://derstandard.at/1385170682039/...d-Land-in-Laos

----------


## Thailux

*Dann noch das hier.......*

Der Wirtschaftsboom in Laos wird durch umstrittene Wasserkraftprojekte vorangetrieben

Paksong - Fährt man von Thailand kommend über die im Jahr 2000 fertiggestellte Lao-Nippon-Brücke, die den Fluss Mekong überspannt, nach Pakse, lässt sich erahnen, wie jährliche BIP-Wachstumsraten von mehr als 7,5 Prozent ein Land verändern können. Fährt man aus der Stadt 50 Kilometer in östliche Richtung hinaus, wird aber sichtbar, dass längst nicht alle Laoten vom Wirtschaftsboom profitieren.


Im Hinterland von Paksong - einem Ort, der während des Vietnamkrieges von US-amerikanischen Streubomben völlig zerstört wurde - scheint die Zeit stillzustehen. Nur vereinzelt zeugen neue, schmucke Ferien-Resorts vom wirtschaftlichen Aufstieg. "Thailänder kommen gerne hierher, um sich anzuschauen, wie arm ihr Land vor ein paar Jahrzehnten ausgesehen hat", sagt Rattapraseud Nhouyvanisvong.

Nhouyvanisvong, der der Einfachkeit halber "Kitam" gerufen wird, hat Laos als zehnjähriger Bub in Richtung Frankreich verlassen. 1995 ist der heute 61-Jährige wieder zurückgekehrt - intellektuell gebildet, europäisch geprägt, weltoffen. "Die Leute hier nennen mich Banane", sagt er. "Ich sei außen gelb, aber innen weiß." Er erzählt vom Traum des Landes, einmal so reich zu werden wie Singapur. 

Massive Abholzungen

Erreicht werden soll das durch massive Abholzungen - um Platz für Kautschuk-Plantagen zu schaffen - und einen Rohstoff, den Kitam als "weißes Gold" bezeichnet: Wasser

Am Mekong, 350 Kilometer flussaufwärts der Hauptstadt Vientiane, finden Bauarbeiten zu einem Projekt statt, das die Regierung "Xayaburi" nennt. 49 Meter hoch und 810 Meter breit soll der Damm werden, das Wasser 32 Meter hoch aufgestaut werden. Der steirische Konzern Andritz liefert Know-how und Turbinen, der Auftrag ist bis zu 300 Millionen Euro schwer. In sechs Jahren soll Xayaburi in Betrieb gehen.

Es ist bei weitem nicht das einzige Wasserkraftwerk, das in Laos geplant ist: Elf weitere sollen alleine am Mekong errichtet werden, tausende Anrainer müssten umgesiedelt werden. Umweltschützer warnen vor weitreichenden Folgen wie Überschwemmungen für Bewohner und die Umwelt, viele Fischbestände seien massiv gefährdet. "Wasserkraft ist für uns eine Chance", sagt Kitam. "Wir wollen die Batterie Südostasiens werden." Alleine die elektrische Energie des Xayaburi-Dammes soll zu 95 Prozent nach Thailand exportiert werden. (krud, DER STANDARD, 12.12.2013)

*Quelle:*http://derstandard.at/1385170703961/...tasiens-werden

----------


## Thailux

Die lebenden Zapfhähne von Laos

In vielen asiatischen Ländern werden Tausende Bären auf Farmen gequält. Ihr Gallensaft und ihre Tatzen sind gutes Geld wert 

Droopys Schicksal war besiegelt, als die Wilderer im Regenwald von Laos seine Mutter erschossen. Mit dem Tod der Bärenmama war auch das beschauliche Leben des kleinen schwarzen Sonnenbären in den Ästen der Urwaldriesen für immer vorbei. Nie mehr würde Droopy Termiten knabbern oder mit seinen kurzen Krallen die Rinde der Bäume abkratzen, nie mehr um die Stämme schleichen und nach Bienen schnappen. Sie steckten ihn in einen Käfig aus Eisenstangen, für den Rest seines Lebens. Auf einer Bärenfarm in Laos, einem flachen Betongebäude, in dem ein rostiger Käfig neben dem anderen steht. Eine lebendige Zapfanlage.

Hier fand Louis Ng Droopy. Der Tierschützer aus Singapur war auf den Spuren der Bärenfarmer in Laos unterwegs. Farmer, die diese stolzen Tiere skrupellos quälen und ausbeuten. "Sie werden bei vollem Bewusstsein angestochen. Dann steckt man ihnen einen Katheter in ihre Galle, der von da an aus ihrem Bauch herausragt", sagt Ng. "Damit werden die Bären angezapft, jeden Tag ihres Lebens." Eine Goldgrube für die Tierquäler.

Bären gelten in Asien als wandelnde Medizinschränke. Vor allem ihre Tatzen, die Gallenblase und eben der Gallensaft werden zu enormen Preisen – und illegal – gehandelt. Droopys Mutter musste wegen ihrer Gallenblase und ihrer Pfoten sterben. "Die Chinesen glauben seit Jahrtausenden daran, dass der, der eine Suppe aus Bärentatzen isst, so stark wird wie ein Bär", erklärt Tierschützer Ng. Vor allem als Potenzmittel sind die Produkte außerordentlich beliebt. "Die Eigenschaften des Tieres, so glaubt man hier, gehen auf die Männlichkeit des Konsumenten über, sobald er sich die Mittel einverleibt."

Die Gallenblasen werden getrocknet gehandelt. Sie bringen gutes Geld: Eine davon, die aussieht wie ein grau-schwarzes übergroßes Eis am Stiel, kann umgerechnet bis zu 7500 Euro einbringen, schätzt die Stiftung Animal Asia Foundation. Gallenblasen werden in der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin zur Behandlung unterschiedlicher Krankheiten benutzt, darunter Leber- und Herzprobleme oder Diabetes. Die Gallenflüssigkeit wird ähnlich eingesetzt. "Manche machen daraus sogar Zahnpasta", erzählt Louis Ng und rollt mit den Augen. "Es soll die Zähne weiß machen........................

Hier geht es weiter:http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/ve...-von-Laos.html

Weiß jemand von euch ob es noch frei lebende Bären in Thailand gibt?

----------

